# Gotta love taking kids out salmon fishing.



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Downloading the camera a while back I found a great video I thought I'd share. Pay no attention to the insolent teenager. :lol:

The action was so hot and heavy I never even knew my daughter took this video. Pretty cool seeing my son working on that hot king that went 22 lbs. BTW we did land all 3 stinking ones.

[ame]http://i1101.photobucket.com/albums/g438/Tim_Stein/P1030365.mp4[/ame]


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

awesome !!!


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Haven't been on this forum in a while, that's a neat video Tim. You'll really enjoy watching that with your wife 20 years from now.


----------



## Harley645 (Jan 22, 2012)

mike shoot me a pm please _______________ Found it as a good reference, check it out if you need direction: medical career list


----------

